# Who does not use decoys?



## TurkeyKiller12 (Feb 3, 2014)

How many of you guys don't use decoys? Why?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh boy!


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm too lazy to tote them!


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (Feb 3, 2014)

I rarely do. Reason 1, I hunt public land mostly, and don't want to risk being shot by another hunter who mistakes my decoys for live game. Reason 2, I often run and gun, so decoys slow me down. Reason 3, I don't need them in the woods, which is where I mostly hunt. However, one private location I hunt has large corn fields. Sometimes I use decoys when I hunt the edge of one of these fields.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Feb 3, 2014)

I did once when i first started turkey hunting and had a bird coming in and as soon as he saw the decoy he spooked never to be seen again. That was 15 years ago and i"ve never used another one and have killed as many or more than a lot of my friends and don't intend on using one again.  I also hunt the woods and not fields.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Feb 3, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> Oh boy!



 This oughta be a good one. I actually don't use decoys and no I don't have any kind of agenda. Everybody y'all keep this thread civil and don't start hatin' on folks that use decoys.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Feb 3, 2014)

SCDieselDawg said:


> I'm too lazy to tote them!



Me too!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 3, 2014)

SCDieselDawg said:


> I'm too lazy to tote them!



It's part of my workout plan.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 3, 2014)

I have showed others how to use them that are not as gifted as I am. I have never kilt aturkey over a dek, but have watched several die at the hands of a dek. As far as I'm concered Its a part of the hunt. And see nothing wrong with its use. I run & gun so deks are not easy when I hunt. I also never know where I'm going. I travel lite and fast And I don't shoot often.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Feb 3, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I have showed others how to use them that are not as gifted as I am. I have never kilt aturkey over a dek, but have watched several die at the hands of a dek. As far as I'm concered Its a part of the hunt. And see nothing wrong with its use. I run & gun so deks are not easy when I hunt. I also never know where I'm going. I travel lite and fast And I don't shoot often.



You and I have a lot in common. My turkey hunting style is Run/Gun. I just take the bare essentials and roll out.


----------



## chadf (Feb 3, 2014)

Mark me down for not carrying one and don't think I've even killed a bird with one.


----------



## six (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't use them because I don't enjoy hunting with them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 3, 2014)

Yall want to see the only turkey I kilt last year!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 3, 2014)

Or the year before!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 3, 2014)

Or the year before that one.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't shoot often


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 3, 2014)

He had 1 1/2 spurs Management land turkey


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 3, 2014)

Spur


----------



## MKW (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't use them because I don't need to use them.

Mike


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 3, 2014)

No this sport has been degraded enough..


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 3, 2014)

Sometime Idon't know if its the need ( i'm like you) or if its just part of their hunt. If its like part of their hunt. I'm not knocken.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 3, 2014)

My wife BkW uses deks


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 3, 2014)

She hunts by her self and I have never called for her, We have hunted together.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 3, 2014)

This one was unkillable.


----------



## gregg (Feb 3, 2014)

No decoys for me.....just wouldn't be the same, I mean for the most part the birds are coming to the decoys not your calling.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 3, 2014)

gregg said:


> No decoys for me.....just wouldn't be the same, I mean for the most part the birds are coming to the decoys not your calling.



Just wondering! How do you know they are coming to the deks & not the calls. They hear the deks. I have called for others to hunt with deks there. Yea the deks  helped once seen. You need calling also.


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 3, 2014)

Just got a 2014 Cabelas turkey hunting catalog. It has 8 pages of decoys: strutting gobbler, jakes , feeding hen, alert hen, breeding hen, etc . They even have an injured gobbler decoy! Just pull a handle and it becomes a flopping, injured bird that brings other gobblers running! Wonder how many they will sale at $120.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 3, 2014)

Again I have a friend that can  win with any call at a contest and he uses deks.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 3, 2014)

I do not use deks!!! Never knock anyone that did,


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 3, 2014)

I am proud of all my birds!!! And dek users should be too!!!


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Never used a decoy turkey hunting.


----------



## struttin n ruttin (Feb 3, 2014)

It depends on the situation, location, and time of year for me. Sometimes I want that old bird to see my strutting jake and come running. Other times I want that old bird to come find me.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 3, 2014)

Never. Decoys are not for me.


----------



## long hooks 54 (Feb 3, 2014)

38 years hunting turkeys never used one really never thought l needed one.


----------



## Hookspur (Feb 4, 2014)

I use 'em when guiding, but only _very, very seldom_ have I ever put them out when by myself. They take something away from the whole "magic" of a spring morning for me. Turkey hunting ain't duck hunting......


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 4, 2014)

I use a covey of decoys, kinda like duck huntn' 













Naw, I toated one a couple of hunts the first yr I started but quickly decided it was too much hassle. I probably hunt the lightest/less stuff out of most on here.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 4, 2014)

No Decoys for me

Don't like hunting with them, takes away from the sporting aspect of turkey hunting to me; don't care for the "Lay and Pray" style that usually goes along with using decoys and blinds.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Feb 4, 2014)

I have used when guiding also. It was a thrill seeing the excitement in a 12 year old kid watching a Tom that I had called in strut back and forth in front of decoy before he took it. 
That, to me, is what it's all about.


----------



## Thunder Head (Feb 4, 2014)

When I had a couple of places that were good field hunting spots I have used them. They can produce some outstanding behavior that is worth the price of toating them around.
 I don't have any good field spots right now, so I haven't used one in quite a few years.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 4, 2014)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> How many of you guys don't use decoys? Why?



I don't.  Because I don't like how decoys change the behavior of the turkey and the need for the hunter to do the things he would have to do otherwise.  Decoys change the nature of the game, it seems to me.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Feb 4, 2014)

I have one, but I don't even tote it with me.  I think I set it up once or twice in my early years because I thought they were needed.  Now I don't see the point.


----------



## davisd9 (Feb 4, 2014)

I do not use them 98% of the time but in certain situations I will use a hen decoy.  I use one for youth at times as well.

I am not a run and gun hunter but I also do not just sit amd wait.  I like to slowly and methodically work my way through a piece of property taking advantage of every set up that I have.  I like to hunt it as if I was never there so that I can hunt it again soon if I would like.  Now if it is a piece of property I will not hunt again for a few weeks or at all then I will speed up if I need to.


----------



## Brad (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't use them because I like the look on a gobbler face when he comes in looking for the hen he's heard. When I first started I did use them but I always wondered if it was my calling and setup that got him killed or was it the decoy. Now I don't have to worry about it, and I enjoy my hunts even more.


----------



## DA PO LEASE (Feb 4, 2014)

I was in a GON write up last year about how decoys on public land literally ruined my hunt.  

I despise decoys personally.  They do work - just not my cup of tea.


----------



## strutlife (Feb 4, 2014)

Hunted food plots last season and watched too many birds skirt n spook food plots due to dekes being in food plots. Stopped using and besides, my turkey vest weighs enough as it is.


----------



## Brad (Feb 4, 2014)

I personally don't care how someone chooses to hunt. My problem is the industry tells everybody they have to use decoys if they want to hunt turkeys. Open the c abelas spring catalog. There is at least eight pages of decoys, and I don't know how many pages of blinds. I started really learning how to hunt turkeys when I quit using decoys.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 4, 2014)

I use decoys everytime I hunt. I like them.


----------



## 4x4 (Feb 4, 2014)

Depends, they have helped me as much as they have hurt me.

Some came right to my deke, some ran from them.


----------



## Garnto88 (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't think there is anything wrong with using decoys. I keep one    In my bag always.  They have their place.  I use them on fields and open areas.   I just don't hunt fields and open areas often.    Funny how folks talk about decoys not being for them but they will sit on a chufa field or food plot.  That might be another thread.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Feb 4, 2014)

Decoy's are not allowed in Alabama for the fall season only.


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 4, 2014)

I sometimes doze while calling in the beauty of the spring woods, and if I wake up and there is a turkey in front of me, I would be real disappointed if it was fake


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't carry one, even though I own a hen dek, I use it when I take the kiddies to a field in a blind, I have had them spook when they saw the dek, there not needed in the woods while runnin and gunnin.I don't even where a vest, just strap on my fany pack, only carry 1 mouth call, face net gloves and some ammo, and a bottle of water.


----------



## Chuck Morgan (Feb 4, 2014)

If people choose to KILL turkeys over decoys that is certainly their right, however if they want to HUNT turkeys the decoys belong in the landfill. The fun of it is positioning yourself and using calling and concealment skills to best the old boy! But to each their own I guess, not gonna hate on you if that floats your boat. I choose the skills game myself.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 4, 2014)

No I dont, I tried to use some a few years ago just because I was trying to bow kill one from a blind here in Cobb county, otherwise I have never seen a need for em.


----------



## Gobblenstrutt1986 (Feb 4, 2014)

Decoys have always hung upbirds for me that were seemingly coming in on a string till they seen the decoys.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm confussed some say the dek kills them it not hunting.. others say they hang up.No No:


----------



## backyard buck (Feb 4, 2014)

Never been with or killed a bird that has come into decoys that would have without calling. I get out and hunt my birds, it's a game of chess to me. I don't sit on the edge of a field waiting and hoping. I use decoys because I like to see that Tom start side stepping at about 60 yards and come in and flog that decoy, who can't get excited when he is just beating the mess outa your decoys at 20 yards. It's a confidence thing for me. I like them but that's just my opinion. Everyone has different opinion and that doesn't make one person right and another wrong there are 100000 ways to kill a turkey you just gotta get out after em


----------



## backyard buck (Feb 4, 2014)

Chuck Morgan said:


> If people choose to KILL turkeys over decoys that is certainly their right, however if they want to HUNT turkeys the decoys belong in the landfill. The fun of it is positioning yourself and using calling and concealment skills to best the old boy! But to each their own I guess, not gonna hate on you if that floats your boat. I choose the skills game myself.



So your saying because I put a decoy out I'm not "hunting" the turkey and that I don't use "skill" to kill them?


----------



## Double Cluck (Feb 4, 2014)

Use them or don't.  One thing you have to admit though, they sure are starting to look very realistic. I got a Cabelas today and skimmed through it. Those decs are high. Glad I dont need any. Plus, what is up with the 14 and 15 dollar diaphragm calls? That's too high for a caller that lasts no time.


----------



## gregg (Feb 4, 2014)

> Just wondering! How do you know they are coming to the deks & not the calls. They hear the deks. I have called for others to hunt with deks there. Yea the deks helped once seen. You need calling also.



It's just my opinion, that's all. Reminds me of bear hunting with bait, hate it, prefer not to use decoys for turkeys....but it is legal, and if it is enjoyable then more power to ya.


----------



## Paint Brush (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't use them, but if some one thinks they have to tote them to the woods to kill one then have at it. To me it would be like carrying a muzzle loading rifle,  both legal but not for me.


----------



## MKW (Feb 4, 2014)

IMO, the hardest part of consistently carrying dead turkeys out of the woods is "closing the deal". That is getting the turkey into comfortable shooting range and mashing his face. A decoy will make up for a bad set-up location and even some bad calling that is done at the wrong time. When a gobbler locks in on and commits to a decoy, especially a strutting decoy, he is mostly oblivious to everything else around him and a hunter learns nothing from this point on, during that hunt. Of course all turkeys don't run into a decoy set-up, but when they do, it's a piece of cake. 
These are the reasons that I don't use them.
Just my .02

Mike


----------



## gregg (Feb 4, 2014)

> IMO, the hardest part of consistently carrying dead turkeys out of the woods is "closing the deal". That is getting the turkey into comfortable shooting range and mashing his face. A decoy will make up for a bad set-up location and even some bad calling that is done at the wrong time. When a gobbler locks in on and commits to a decoy, especially a strutting decoy, he is mostly oblivious to everything else around him and a hunter learns nothing from this point on, during that hunt. Of course all turkeys don't run into a decoy set-up, but when they do, it's a piece of cake.
> These are the reasons that I don't use them.
> Just my .02


Could not have said it any better myself.


----------



## gregg (Feb 4, 2014)

> So your saying because I put a decoy out I'm not "hunting" the turkey and that I don't use "skill" to kill them?


Boy, I don't usually get into these no-win discussions.....But, to answer your question....yeah, somewhat less skill required.....And, more shooting than hunting


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 4, 2014)

I have killed them with and with out. Sometimes having one helps you, sometimes it hurts you. Sometimes not having one helps you, sometimes it hurts you. Just speaking from my personal experience. 

Most of the time I do not use one. Don't really need one if I can get my set up the way I like it.


----------



## boothy (Feb 4, 2014)

No decoys for me.  Not the way I want to hunt.


----------



## SowGreen (Feb 4, 2014)

I used to use them habitually but I don't anymore. I'll tell you one thing though, when I stopped using them, I learned more about calling turkeys, hunting turkeys and shooting turkeys than ever before.


----------



## six (Feb 5, 2014)

SowGreen said:


> I'll tell you one thing though, when I stopped using them, I learned more about calling turkeys, hunting turkeys and shooting turkeys than ever before.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 5, 2014)

backyard buck said:


> So your saying because I put a decoy out I'm not "hunting" the turkey and that I don't use "skill" to kill them?



I don't believe that at all, You keep at it if that's what you like, I don't use them because I don't want to carry one through the mtns. all day, I have used one before, for example, there was a bird that was preasured bad, he would fly down in the same area most every morning, if you called to him, he would run the other way, I tried to wait and shoot him when he hit the ground in the morning, but could never get in range, One morning I set up a hen dek so he could see it, he ran right to it, end of story.Good luck to you with your decoys this spring bud.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 5, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm confussed some say the dek kills them it not hunting.. others say they hang up.No No:



Thats what I was thinking, this is just another example, of, (if you don't do it the way I do your not a good hunter).


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 5, 2014)

To summarize this thread; If you use a decoy, you suck, but I ain't gonna hate on ya.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 5, 2014)

These are examples of how decoys totally change the way the turkey acts, and the way the hunter acts.  And this is why, IMO, Alabama had it right when decoys were illegal there.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 5, 2014)

I hunted in a club a few years ago, this 1 member would get to his parking spot real early to claim this spot on a field. He would set up on the end of a little bump out into the pasture set up 2-3 decoys and sit there all morning never calling. He killed a couple turkeys every year.This is perfectly legal and I guess he must have enjoyed it but this is not turkey hunting to me. I have no problem with those who choose to use a decoy, they just seem like a lot of extra trouble to me and unnecessary. A tom that hangs up and I dont kill will still be there for the next round.


----------



## blt152 (Feb 5, 2014)

When I'm hunting with a gun I never use a decoy. I use decoys when hunting from a blind with a bow. When hunting this way decoys become yardage markers and can be placed in a way to position the gobbler for a kill shot.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 5, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> To summarize this thread; If you use a decoy, you suck, but I ain't gonna hate on ya.




Yeah and no Deeks for duck hunting either, real duck hunters use callers only, no deeks....


----------



## Gadget (Feb 5, 2014)

hawglips said:


> These are examples of how decoys totally change the way the turkey acts, and the way the hunter acts.  And this is why, IMO, Alabama had it right when decoys were illegal there




Well at least they still have it right with a 1 bird limit per day and a tag system......


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 5, 2014)

Gadget said:


> Yeah and no Deeks for duck hunting either, real duck hunters use callers only, no deeks....


No decoys and natural voice too, no acrilic.


----------



## pnome (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't.  Not out of any sort of ethic based problem with them.  It's just that they are too big and bulky to carry around.


----------



## MKW (Feb 5, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> To summarize this thread; If you use a decoy, you suck, but I ain't gonna hate on ya.



I'm certainly not saying that if you use decoys, you suck. I just think it's very hard to improve on your turkey hunting knowledge while using them. The feedback that you get from the turkey is just too tainted to provide good information.

Mike


----------



## hawglips (Feb 5, 2014)

MKW said:


> I just think it's very hard to improve on your turkey hunting knowledge while using them. The feedback that you get from the turkey is just too tainted to provide good information.



This is why I always recommend new guys forget the decoys at least till you've got a few birds under your belt.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 5, 2014)

MKW said:


> I'm certainly not saying that if you use decoys, you suck. I just think it's very hard to improve on your turkey hunting knowledge while using them. The feedback that you get from the turkey is just too tainted to provide good information.
> 
> Mike



What information are we talking about? It's not like every tom that sees a decoy comes sprinting to it. A hen decoy has actually cost me a few birds before, so it's not like I still don't have to find birds, and call birds and hunt birds just the same.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 5, 2014)

I carry a single inflatable in the back of my vest.  Most of the time, it gets blown up about a quarter of the way and is a very comfy back rest.

Very rarely does it get pulled out.  Most often because I just don't feel the need.

There are certainly cases when I am about 99% sure a decoy would have helped me kill a turkey that got away.  I also know for dang sure that I've had a decoy cost me a turkey or two in the past.


----------



## six (Feb 5, 2014)

Hypothetical situation.  Switch roles.  Non deke users have to use dekes.  Deke users have to hunt without them.   Answer honsetly.  Which group do you think would have the most success?


----------



## six (Feb 5, 2014)

Do you have a squealing hen call?


----------



## MKW (Feb 5, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> What information are we talking about? It's not like every tom that sees a decoy comes sprinting to it. A hen decoy has actually cost me a few birds before, so it's not like I still don't have to find birds, and call birds and hunt birds just the same.



All the information that you could get after a gobbler commits to a decoy. I never said that they work all of the time, in fact, I said that they didn't. Did you read my post prior to the one you quoted?  

Mike


----------



## MKW (Feb 5, 2014)

six said:


> Hypothetical situation.  Switch roles.  Non deke users have to use dekes.  Deke users have to hunt without them.   Answer honsetly.  Which group do you think would have the most success?



Wow...that might be the easiest question that I have ever read on a turkey message board!
Of course, the non deke users that have to use them would win...no question. 
As I have always said, if they were to outlaw dekes and blinds, the kill totals during the season would drop by 50%, probably much higher.

Mike


----------



## Will-dawg (Feb 5, 2014)

Who figured this thread would turn into an argument??


----------



## hawglips (Feb 5, 2014)

MKW said:


> Wow...that might be the easiest question that I have ever read on a turkey message board!
> Of course, the non deke users that have to use them would win...no question.
> As I have always said, if they were to outlaw dekes and blinds, the kill totals during the season would drop by 50%, probably much higher.
> 
> Mike



I think you may be underestimating the drop.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 5, 2014)

I just when an threw my wifes (BkW) dekes in the trash along with her pop-up blinds.
She needs to learn how to hunt like yall none deke users.... Its  best for her that way. Its the social excepted way.
How else do yall want us to hunt..... We want to fall in good grace with the best turkey hunters in the Southeastern United States.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 5, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> She needs to learn how to hunt like yall none deke users.... Its  best for her that way. Its the social excepted way.



I think the socially accepted way is with decoys.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 5, 2014)

There is now doubt there would be less pictures of dead turkeys on the turkey forum and way more fishermen in the spring if dekes were outlawed.


----------



## Will-dawg (Feb 5, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I just when an threw my wifes (BkW) dekes in the trash along with her pop-up blinds.
> She needs to learn how to hunt like yall none deke users.... Its  best for her that way. Its the social excepted way.
> How else do yall want us to hunt..... We want to fall in good grace with the best turkey hunters in the Southeastern United States.



Don't do that!!!  I'll take the dekes and the blind!!!  No shame here!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 5, 2014)

Will-dawg said:


> Don't do that!!!  I'll take the dekes and the blind!!!  No shame here!!!



I'm tring to help yall be just like me and the other ace turkey hunters on here. Its for yalls own good.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 5, 2014)

Are there any unexcepted calls to use! I will throw away her push button calls also.......


----------



## Double Cluck (Feb 5, 2014)

There used to be a broke down hay rake at the edge of a field/pasture. It had a black rim wheel with a rather tall rubber tire on one side. Now I am not saying that it was drawing toms in to strut around year after year, until it was hauled off, but they sure strutted around it. Year after year until it was hauled off.  We always reckoned that tire initiated strutting activity for some reason. Maybe. Who knows.


----------



## MKW (Feb 5, 2014)

Non-decoy users are in the minority and they are always called "elitists" and accused of thinking that they are better than decoy users whenever they give the reasons that they don't use them. Nothing new here and I'm just fine with it. 

Mike


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 5, 2014)

Do yall think the native Indian made a deke of some kind like the tail feathers or something like that. He hunted with a home made bow & arrows also.


----------



## Double Cluck (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes the decoy or no decoy argument is age old. I can remember when certain types of callers were considered taboo or for "beginners". I always have said a turkey hunter goes through an evolution. Many change their tactics and the way they hunt during their time. If I had a 90 year old grandfather that wanted to kill a bird out of a blind with a decoy, guess what? That is gonna happen. Hunt em like you want to....legally.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 5, 2014)

The folks I hunt with and have hunted with, including myself, rarely use decoys. Not sure about everybody else. I started hunting when there was no decoys that I knew of for sale. I think the 2 minorities of hunters are those who use decoys on every set up no matter what and those who wouldn't use a decoy no matter what.  I will use a decoy in a field situation if I need to but most times I don't need to. I usually hunt them extra dumb private land woods birds so all u need is to make one call and get yo gun up no decoys need. Now if am gonna attempt to hunt them wma field birds I make a run to the decoy store for sure. Those birds are sum kinda extree smart.


----------



## six (Feb 5, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Are there any unexcepted calls to use! I will throw away her push button calls also.......



Yes, electronic.  But if they were legal I'm sure there would be a lot of them used, even more than there are now.   

Now that would be hunting.  Sitting in a blind, with mechanical decoys and an electronic call.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 5, 2014)

MKW said:


> Non-decoy users are in the minority and they are always called "elitists" and accused of thinking that they are better than decoy users whenever they give the reasons that they don't use them. Nothing new here and I'm just fine with it.
> 
> Mike



And for good reason. Example...... this thread. 

"I don't NEED them"

"I have skill, so I don't use them"

"I used them a long time ago, but now I know how to hunt, so I don't use'em anymore"

The only reason I even posted in this thread is because of answers like that, it just got under my skin a little bit.

I liked Gadget's answer, it was a personal answer of why he didn't use them, not a blanket statement about how decoy users are not good turkey hunters.


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 5, 2014)

I just tie a rope to my tame turkey hens leg. Works fine. In fact she even calls too. Can't best that with a stick!!


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 5, 2014)

turkeykirk said:


> I just tie a rope to my tame turkey hens leg. Works fine. In fact she even calls too. Can't best that with a stick!!



This is a great wma field set right here. I use 2 blinds as well that way when other hunters show up at my set up they got a blind to get in and hunt right with me.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 5, 2014)

Anybody ever use multiple strutters & jakes in their decoy set? Whats the most decoys yall use at 1 time? Do yall use any particular patteren like a lazy J?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 5, 2014)

turkeykirk said:


> I just tie a rope to my tame turkey hens leg. Works fine. In fact she even calls too. Can't best that with a stick!!



If she was a good hen she would just hang around you. No rope needed!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 5, 2014)

Toddmann said:


> Anybody ever use multiple strutters & jakes in their decoy set? Whats the most decoys yall use at 1 time? Do yall use any particular patteren like a lazy J?



BkW uses 3 most the time, 2 hens and a stutterer. The gobbler is facing her and the hens are facing him. 20ty yards. She is on a road or foodplots left over from deer season. She is not always in a pop up. some times she is in a box stand at the plots. She mostly purrs on a push botton & yelps very softly. She also wants the gobbler to see the deks when it is close. Not from a far. That way he does not have time to think about it.

Bam! Picture time!


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 5, 2014)

Toddmann said:


> This is a great wma field set right here. I use 2 blinds as well that way when other hunters show up at my set up they got a blind to get in and hunt right with me.



I get in a lot of arguments on WMA's about my live hen decoy especially when someone shoots her. They always want to claim her even when they see my rope tied to her leg!


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 5, 2014)

What does he think about if you give him time to think?


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 5, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> If she was a good hen she would just hang around you. No rope needed!



That didn't work. When a gobbler would sound off she would go to him every time no matter how much I called. Lost a few hens before I learned the rope on the leg trick!!


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 5, 2014)

They ought to outlaw, rope on a live hens leg. That just doesnt seem right.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 5, 2014)

BkW also uses a 20ga mod choke  so her pattern is not tight. She can be alittle off on the aim at 25 and still get him. 15 yards and he is smoked. She killed her 1st bird over 10 years ago with a broken leg she had the broken leg. I heard her shoot 3 times. She had to hobble him down. He had a 10 plus beard & 1 1/2 spurs.


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 5, 2014)

turkeykirk said:


> That didn't work. When a gobbler would sound off she would go to him every time no matter how much I called. Lost a few hens before I learned the rope on the leg trick!!



So...it doesnt bother the gobbler when your pullin her one legged a hoppin and a floppin back across the field to get him in range.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 5, 2014)

Timber1 said:


> What does he think about if you give him time to think?



She says he may not come if he sees no  movement. She seen some come fast just to hang up. Others have came from 100 yds quick. So she wants them to see em from 40ty to 50ty tops. She says if he drops his wings and starts running toward the deks. Its over if she wants to shoot.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 5, 2014)

Timber1 said:


> So...it doesnt bother the gobbler when your pullin her one legged a hoppin and a floppin back across the field to get him in range.



Gobblers come faster if it sees a cripple or floppen bird.


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 5, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Gobblers come faster if it sees a cripple or floppen bird.


Oh....first responder gobblers.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 5, 2014)

The reason I do not use deks is because I never know where I am going and how far I have to travel. I have really never carried one because I travel lite and fast at times. I carry two box calls and some mouth calls. Wish I had a good slate. I try not to shoot 2 y/o because I am a trophy turkey hunter. It has happened in the heat of the moment. I don't shoot often. If you hunt with me u had better be ready to travel or sit tight for hours. I try to hunt  birds that I know about. If you have a dek with you and you feel you need to put it out. Well put it out.


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 5, 2014)

Timber1 said:


> So...it doesnt bother the gobbler when your pullin her one legged a hoppin and a floppin back across the field to get him in range.



That's why I practice with her before the season opens. While ya'll are practicing your calling and pattering your shotguns, I'm practicing getting my hen to walk with a rope on her leg. Don't take long and she remembers like last season.


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 5, 2014)

turkeykirk said:


> That's why I practice with her before the season opens. While ya'll are practicing your calling and pattering your shotguns, I'm practicing getting my hen to walk with a rope on her leg. Don't take long and she remembers like last season.



They are really smart....just the other day I saw one leading a blind guy down Peachtree St.


----------



## Garnto88 (Feb 5, 2014)

I've been working on an electronic decoy that works like a robot.  You see or hear the gobbler.  You use the remote to roll the decoy to the gobbler.  Once the hen decoy reaches the gobbler it is armed with a pistol.  Bam. Dead gobbler and look what I called up and killed.  Works great on hung up toms.


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 5, 2014)

Timber1 said:


> They are really smart....just the other day I saw one leading a blind guy down Peachtree St.



Your post gave me an idea. Since I have experience training live turkey hen decoys , that might be a business I need to get into. I wonder how I would do trying to sell some at the NWTF convention in Nashville next week. Might have a hard time keeping them under control with all the calling that will be going on!


----------



## NUTT (Feb 5, 2014)

*Information*

If yall need to gather information on wild turkey gobblers I will let you borrow my full strut mounted decoy on your hunt. When ol Tom is in the house he draws gobblers in very close and usually I have to referee a good fight. Way more time to look, watch and learn when the birds hang around for a good scrap. 
If you are killing turkeys with a primitive stick and string or maybe using wingbones as your calls I would tip my hat to you and would probably take tips from you. If you are like me and killing toms with a shotgun, to me whether you kill em with or without dekes becomes irrelevant.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Feb 5, 2014)

Very interesting sides of each post. Thanks guys for keeping it going. Just keep it civil and don't be a arguing with each other. We all turkey hunters here.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 5, 2014)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Very interesting sides of each post. Thanks guys for keeping it going. Just keep it civil and don't be a arguing with each other. We all turkey hunters here.



Some are just shooters. Very few hunters.


----------



## Paint Brush (Feb 5, 2014)

I knew when this started where it would go, it is brought up every year. I already posted I don't use decoys. Bow hunting went from a recurve to compounds and cross bows. Muzzeloaders went from a flint and a frizzen to inlines and scopes. Deer hunting went from flannel shirts and lever action 30-30s to goretex and ultra mags and a corn pile. All in the name of giving the hunter the upper hand. Don't yall think we owe one to the game we hunt. Not just any game but the one bird that makes you feel like you have won something when you do call one in and take him.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Feb 5, 2014)

Curtis-UGA said:


> Some are just shooters. Very few hunters.



And even fewer are killers!


----------



## gregg (Feb 5, 2014)

> Don't yall think we owe one to the game we hunt. Not just any game but the one bird that makes you feel like you have won something when you do call one in and take him.


You got that right! I'll hunt with you any time.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 5, 2014)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> And even fewer are killers!



You got that right !


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Feb 5, 2014)

I keep an inflatable decoy in my pack.  I hunt here in the mountains and probably hike 10 miles or so per gobble I hear every season.  I walk old logging roads and ridge lines and locate from the point of each ridge as well as glassing the big deep hollers for silent birds.  If the bird answers and is far enough away I'll stake out the decoy.  If the bird is remotely close I don't take the time to mess with it.  The decoy doesn't change they way I hunt with or without it.  I have just always done it that way.  I never knew you weren't a "Cool Kid" if you use decoys until I read it in this forum.

I'm the kind of guy that likes for people to enjoy hunting however it is they choose to hunt.  I just can't understand how people that carry 35 calls in their tactical tater, wear leafy clothes, shoot the latest extended range ammo from shotguns with screen printed camo and red dot scopes while using a thermocell so they can sit still in their portable folding chair instead of swatting skeeters can throw off on a man for staking out a decoy...  Seems kind of crazy to me.


----------



## DA PO LEASE (Feb 5, 2014)

I categorize decoys along with Nitro Shells and shooting sticks. Just my .02 cents - I do not use decoys and i wrote about how a decoy foiled my hunt in GON two years ago. true story.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Feb 5, 2014)

DA PO LEASE said:


> I categorize decoys along with Nitro Shells and shooting sticks. Just my .02 cents - I do not use decoys and i wrote about how a decoy foiled my hunt in GON two years ago. true story.



You categorize decoys with Nitro shells???


----------



## MKW (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't hunt with much. I wear mostly surplus camo, don't wear a vest or gloves, only hunt with a trumpet and a mouth call, use a black 20ga shotgun...but I ain't giving up my Thermacell for anything!! Can't hunt without that thing in the swamps I frequent.

Mike


----------



## backyard buck (Feb 5, 2014)

NUTT said:


> If yall need to gather information on wild turkey gobblers I will let you borrow my full strut mounted decoy on your hunt. When ol Tom is in the house he draws gobblers in very close and usually I have to referee a good fight. Way more time to look, watch and learn when the birds hang around for a good scrap.
> If you are killing turkeys with a primitive stick and string or maybe using wingbones as your calls I would tip my hat to you and would probably take tips from you. If you are like me and killing toms with a shotgun, to me whether you kill em with or without dekes becomes irrelevant.


 couldn't have said it any better


----------



## blong (Feb 5, 2014)

DA PO LEASE said:


> I categorize decoys along with Nitro Shells and shooting sticks. Just my .02 cents - I do not use decoys and i wrote about how a decoy foiled my hunt in GON two years ago. true story.



Why are you just joining the forum if you have been on here 2 years?


----------



## backyard buck (Feb 5, 2014)

gregg said:


> Boy, I don't usually get into these no-win discussions.....But, to answer your question....yeah, somewhat less skill required.....And, more shooting than hunting



Maybe this season ill just plop down in the woods somewhere and throw a decoy out, bet I tag out opening day.  I don't care a thing about hunting them I just like to pull the trigger because I use a decoy.


----------



## gregg (Feb 6, 2014)

> Maybe this season ill just plop down in the woods somewhere and throw a decoy out, bet I tag out opening day. I don't care a thing about hunting them I just like to pull the trigger because I use a decoy


That might just work, go for it........to try and downplay the effect decoys have on a turkey hunt is just not being straight....Hey, it is legal to use deks so have at it, my point is that it definitely changes the game in the favor of the hunter in a way that makes it less desireable for me, that's all, good luck to you this year.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 6, 2014)

Good grief, I can't believe grown men are whining about who uses a decoy or who don't, I don't really use one, but who care who does, I don't use a crossbow for deer either, I don't care if you do. My hunting experience is personal and unique to me. It has nothing to do with what anyone else is doing, just go hunt turkeys, and quit worrying about everyone else, sounds like a bunch of democrats,


----------



## alan (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow! I read these threads every year and chuckle. I think we need need to somehow raise the wild turkey to a godlike status and have very defined rules on how to kill one or maybe you should not be allowed to kill one. I haven't decided yet. I am coming up with a list of rules to turkey hunt so that I may accepted in the holy inner circle. I welcome anthing anyone else can add.

1. You must make all weapons by hand
2. All call must be hand made
3. Do not wear camo, its is unfair to the turkey
4. If the almighty turkey responds to to your call it must gobble a least 10 times, strut for 5 minutes and you must be visited in a vision by the great turkey god to even think of pulling the trigger, and then I am not sure you should.
5. There are no turkeys on public land


----------



## DA PO LEASE (Feb 6, 2014)

i was in the magazine 2 years ago, not this forum/website. i'll be in it again soon. (no, not the hall of shame)

I wanna use decoys for a business...ive got some money from contract work I can invest....I should open a bar in downtown Athens that has wax figures of smoking hot women all posed around and such....bunch of ol mary jane rotten scotch and sorority tart looking ones - see how many gobbling customers I lure in. I know, ingenious. Basically the same concept as turkey hunting with decoys.  

I seriously don't like decoys and that is my opinion just as all are entitled to theirs.  I think they are hindering the integrity of the hunt but this is my opinion so please do not attack me for it....just a proven turkey killer giving his .02 cents.

Also, why don't you guys lobby for legalizing electronic turkey calls? I bet Johnny Stewart would make a turkey edition to go inside your 200 dollar prototype hen decoys...That really would boost the kill ratio for the state and probably help a lot of the new hunters learn the ways of turkey killing

Which decoy is the best? I haven't purchased one in over 8 years.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 6, 2014)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> How many of you guys don't use decoys? Why?



The originator of this thread simply asked and wanted to know how many don't use decoys and why. I think most of the none decoy users that posted have not pushed anyone down or belittled anyone. They simply stated their reasons why. I realize I should have not even committed on this thread since I am not a none decoy user, but I did commit on the scenerio I would use one in and will continue if need be. If u are offended or feel insulted maybe u should assess your hunting style. These threads are fun to me. Ha what color rope is best to use when tieing in on that live hens leg?


----------



## Hobie (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't use them. I hunt woods not fields. If I moved that 20 yards closer in the woods I am staying there not moving back after setting a Deke up


----------



## DA PO LEASE (Feb 6, 2014)

Well said Hobie. Use his eyes against him and take every inch you can safely get.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2014)

DA PO LEASE said:


> i was in the magazine 2 years ago, not this forum/website. i'll be in it again soon. (no, not the hall of shame)
> 
> I wanna use decoys for a business...ive got some money from contract work I can invest....I should open a bar in downtown Athens that has wax figures of smoking hot women all posed around and such....bunch of ol mary jane rotten scotch and sorority tart looking ones - see how many gobbling customers I lure in. I know, ingenious. Basically the same concept as turkey hunting with decoys.
> 
> ...



Do you have a link to that . I would like to read it.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 6, 2014)

Timber1 said:


> I cant think of anything that is more exciting than calling a bird off a ridge watching it strut down into the hollow out of sight. Hearing it walking up out on my side. Walking and stopping. Walking and stopping. Finally seeing the top part of a fan just ghost up. Waiting and waiting. Now your seeing his head pop up to check things out. You realize he is drifting off to one side, but now you have a pretty good look at him. Nice beard. Big ol head. Your gonna have to turn him at 70 yards or he is gonna climb out and get behind and above you. He is in full view now. You give him something really soft and wonder how you pulled it off. You got his attention now and he is turned your way. Only now you notice he is not in strut mode any longer. He needs to come some 30 to 40 yards more and there is nothing between you and him, but you and him.



Dangit man, you had me excited for a second there, I agree, that's why I like to hunt them in the woods without decoys.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 6, 2014)

SmokeyJoe said:


> What's a grown man doing whining about grown men whining. Each whine is unique to each man. If a man wants to whine a little let him. No reason to just come on here and start whining about folks whining!



Haha, I got ya, It's sort of like the old arguments about fixed blade or mechanical broadheads, You know what I'm saying, I have used a decoy a couple times, but never seen the need for one in the woods, if you set up so that he has to get into shotgun range to see where the calling is coming from, why need a decoy, I just don't care if little johnny uses one.Like I said, I hunt for my own reasons, my reason is to call one up and kill it, I can take a walk in the woods to connect with mother nature, when I go hunting, I have bad intentions, If it takes a decoy to close the deal for me, then so be it.I do own a decoy, but only use it when I take the little ones with the 20ga. in a popup blind, probably in a field.


----------



## TenPtr (Feb 6, 2014)

I do not.  I also don't even own a vest so clearly I like to pack light in the turkey woods.  I take 1 mouth call, a bottle of water, a gun with 3 shells, and a cell phone.... However, I often leave the woods with 18 additional pounds of feathered luggage slung over my shoulder


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 6, 2014)

Toddmann said:


> The originator of this thread simply asked and wanted to know how many don't use decoys and why. I think most of the none decoy users that posted have not pushed anyone down or belittled anyone. They simply stated their reasons why. I realize I should have not even committed on this thread since I am not a none decoy user, but I did commit on the scenerio I would use one in and will continue if need be. If u are offended or feel insulted maybe u should assess your hunting style. These threads are fun to me. Ha what color rope is best to use when tieing in on that live hens leg?


I use a camo rope . Makes it harder to see! Lol
On decoy use, as long as it's legal, use them if you want to. Personally, I chose to not use them. Getting to old to carry much stuff around. Reading and posting on this thread has been ejoyable . Hope everyone stays safe this Spring.


----------



## MKW (Feb 6, 2014)

cklem said:


> I do own a decoy, but only use it when I take the little ones with the 20ga. in a popup blind, probably in a field.



Just curious...why not teach the "little ones" to hunt the way that you hunt??

Mike


----------



## Hobie (Feb 6, 2014)

I made a post a few years ago that read
No Blinds
No Decoys
No Problem


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 6, 2014)

MKW said:


> Just curious...why not teach the "little ones" to hunt the way that you hunt??
> 
> Mike



I don't imagine it would be fun for a 10 year old girl to be drug around these mtns. all day trying to strike a gobble, the object is to have some fast action for the little ones, the serious hunting will come with age.Would you start a 10 year old out in the major leagues or start them out at little league. Same concept, the way I see it.At least if birds don't fly down into the farmers field, it's not far to go home, or to the lake.You also don't have a kid who has been miserable all day , wishing they hadn't came along.We don't live in an area that is flat, or has roads everywhere.Just trying to keep the next gerneration interested.If that makes me a poor turkey hunter or mentor, then so be it.


----------



## MKW (Feb 6, 2014)

cklem said:


> I don't imagine it would be fun for a 10 year old girl to be drug around these mtns. all day trying to strike a gobble, the object is to have some fast action for the little ones, the serious hunting will come with age.Would you start a 10 year old out in the major leagues or start them out at little league. Same concept, the way I see it.At least if birds don't fly down into the farmers field, it's not far to go home, or to the lake.You also don't have a kid who has been miserable all day , wishing they hadn't came along.We don't live in an area that is flat, or has roads everywhere.Just trying to keep the next gerneration interested.If that makes me a poor turkey hunter or mentor, then so be it.



I wasn't insinuating that you were a poor turkey hunter or mentor. I also did not know you hunted mountains. There was absolutely no attempt to trap or label you with my question...I was just curious. 
When I started taking my kids, at about 7yrs old, it was just natural for me to hunt the same way that I always hunt. I never even thought about changing things. Maybe your way is better, I don't know. 
Again, I was just curious.

Mike


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 6, 2014)

I haven't used one the last couple of years.

I've killed birds with and without decoys just the same.

Lately, I simply don't feel like dealing with them.

I keep an old featherflex hen in my vest at all times anyways.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 6, 2014)

MKW said:


> I wasn't insinuating that you were a poor turkey hunter or mentor. I also did not know you hunted mountains. There was absolutely no attempt to trap or label you with my question...I was just curious.
> When I started taking my kids, at about 7yrs old, it was just natural for me to hunt the same way that I always hunt. I never even thought about changing things. Maybe your way is better, I don't know.
> Again, I was just curious.
> 
> Mike



I didn't really take it that way, was just explaining the reasoning behind it, I would love to have some easy places to do some runnin and gunnin with the girls, just not feasable here, my son is 14 though,if he's big enough to shoot a mans shotgun, he's big enough to work for a bird the way I see it.My way is probably not better, hunting with the girls in a ground blind with a decoy, talking about sports and telling them how gross boys are while waiting on a pressured "male turkey" to hopefully see that old shot up hen decoy is a pretty good time.


----------



## Chuck Morgan (Feb 6, 2014)

Decoys are not for me. I much prefer position, calling and concealment more than trickery. But each to their own.


----------

